# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Grant

## moonstorm

"There is an ad in my gf's Inside Soap about Ross Kemp returning to EE in late August - he'll be back on screen in October for a 6 month stint."


I read the above on another forum - can someone confirm this??  I think it sounds a bit far fetched but at the rate they are bringing back old faces you never know.

----------

matt1378 (22-05-2009), sindydoll (19-05-2009), tammyy2j (20-05-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

he is probably back for Gang of EE following archie, nick and Terry group  :Lol: or coming back to get Phil of the drink

----------


## Chris_2k11

alan will be pleased  :Smile:

----------


## sindydoll

> "There is an ad in my gf's Inside Soap about Ross Kemp returning to EE in late August - he'll be back on screen in October for a 6 month stint."
> 
> 
> I read the above on another forum - can someone confirm this?? I think it sounds a bit far fetched but at the rate they are bringing back old faces you never know.


cool grants back  :Cheer:

----------


## angel_eyes87

Theres nothing in this weeks inside soap about Grants return.

----------


## alan45

> alan will be pleased


Absolutely delighted.

This is of course the soap that the Poison Dwarf said was cutting back on their budget in these times of economic recession. Suppose if they want Grunt back the Beeb will not care how much of the telly tax they throw at him.

The only way I would like to see Grunt come back would be for Peggys Funeral. :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

There's no way Grunt will be back not this year anyway.  EE can't afford him unless they get rid of a couple of long standing members of the cast to pay his fee.

----------


## alannah

'Allo Mum!........

----------


## moonstorm

Wot you saying, oour (sorry Scottish bit there coming out) Grunt only has two words - ello Mum??? Surely he has more as in - Phil Stop That Drinking or they wont think of another story line for you!!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You forgot what about family.  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

and the most popular one is "you're a Mitchell"

----------


## tammyy2j

With Sam coming back maybe Grant will also come back for a visit and sort out Phil - i hope he does return. He was great seeing him at the soapawards presenting Babs her lifetime achievement award  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Something to do with Phil's statement to Ronnie about Kathy and Grant being more than just the once I think...

I would have thought Ross was more expensive than Larry so I'm not sure whether to believe it really.

----------


## matt1378

Great news if its true :Cheer:

----------


## LoobyLou84

Would like to see him come back ... have the whole clan back together, even if for a little while  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

I'd love to see Grant back  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He won't come back they can't afford him unless they get rid of a useless tit of a brother or mother first.

----------


## Kim

:Lol:  I'm sure Alan will be overjoyed if Grant did come back in that case then.

----------


## lizann

> Something to do with Phil's statement to Ronnie about Kathy and Grant being more than just the once I think .


Could the little dancing queen Ben be Grant's kid instead of Phil's  :Ponder:

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Kim
> 
> 
> Something to do with Phil's statement to Ronnie about Kathy and Grant being more than just the once I think .
> 
> 
> Could the little dancing queen Ben be Grant's kid instead of Phil's


I think he might well be. Phil said himself something along the lines that Ben looks nothing like him. I don't think he looks that much like Grant either, but more like him than Phil.

----------


## Perdita

As the actors are not related (to my knowledge) any looks would be coincidental, I personally think Ben does not look like Grant or Phil.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

same, i dont think he looks like either of them. i think theyd only do a storyline that turns out ben is grants son if grant comes back, theres no point doing it otherwise

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Ross Kemp would be mad to return despite the amount of money they offer him as they will just make a complete shambles of his return like they have done with other ex charcters who have appeared back on the square. Don't embarrasse yourself Ross stay away.

----------


## Kim

> As the actors are not related (to my knowledge) any looks would be coincidental, I personally think Ben does not look like Grant or Phil.



I think they do try to hire actors that look like each other when they plan to do a story about someone being someone's real mother etc. Kat and Zoe looked like each other, as did Ronnie and Danielle.

----------

alvinsduckie (02-07-2009)

----------


## Perdita

TV tough guy Ross Kemp has told of his most dangerous assignment yet - confronting gun-toting pirates. 

The ex-EastEnder said at one point he felt he had "aged 20 years" as he feared for his safety. 


He had defied advice NOT to visit the African coast. But the Bafta award-winning documentary maker - who has been on the Afghanistan frontline and met brutal gangsters - was determined to make the three-part Sky series, which he declared had been his riskiest to date. 

He said: "We were told not to go. Simple as that. Meeting people who kidnap people just isn't safe. You are unaware as to what is being said and what is going on. You just don't know how dangerous that situation is." 

Ross was joined by The Sun on the first leg of his journey filming Ross Kemp In Search of Pirates which starts tonight. It took him to Somalia where gangs with rocket propelled grenades have hijacked 29 ships this year - demanding jaw-dropping ransoms. 

The most high profile of these was American vessel Maersk Alabama. Crack US Navy Seals had to swoop to rescue the captain. 

We were aboard HMS Northumberland with Ross in February. 

Our man destroyed a pirate boat and went on a frantic sea chase off the African coast. 

The frigate is part of a EU naval force in the vast Gulf of Aden. It is the first time the Royal Navy has been on an anti-piracy mission for nearly 200 years. 

Ross, 44, revealed: "We had been thinking about doing a show on pirates for over a year before the recent events we've seen in the news off the Somali coast. 

"It is a lawless country, with no recognised government. It's become an incredibly lucrative business. Piracy has escalated because a lot of the waters around Somalia don't have a coastguard anymore." 

He was told how there are 30 established "schools" for training pirates there. 

They are trained by ex-Marines from the Somali military, who give lessons in using anti-aircraft missiles and AK-47s. 

Ross added: "We were told that ex-Marines train fishermen how to board a ship, use weapons, disarm identification beacons and install their own telecommunications." 

He said the US and EU naval intervention hasn't changed much there, adding: "These people are not scared. They view life and death very differently to us. 

"I managed to get an interview with a Somali pirate after Alabama was raided by Navy Seals. He gave me an insight into how they are feeling after that." 

Ross also went to Nigeria, where piracy is a big problem. 

He and his team wanted to meet kidnappers from the Movement for the Emancipation of the Nigerian Delta (Mend) holding two Brit hostages. They were seized by pirates in Nigeria's oil coast who then handed them over to Mend. 

The actor said: "I found Nigeria a worrying place to be. We were waiting to go off at night with the kidnappers from Mend. 

"It was a really, really stressful tense time.You've only got to look at my face. I look a lot better now thank God, but I put on about 20 years while I was there. 

"We were out night after night waiting for a phone call but we never got to meet them. 

"It's always the not knowing which is the hardest bit, whether it be a battlefield situation or with gangsters, whatever it may be. 

"It's the 'what if' scenario. That can play very heavily on you and stop you sleeping." 

The next stop for Ross was the seas off Indonesia and Malaysia where he came face-to-face with pirates. 

He said: "They hire boats from local smugglers, carry a panga machete and use a ski mask balaclava with eye holes." 

Ross was also exposed to the human side of piracy by speaking to their loved ones. 

He said: "I interviewed a pirate's wife. She was pregnant and hoping her husband would be a good boy from now on." 

Ross Kemp In Search of Pirates will be shown on Mondays at 9pm on Sky1 - starting tonight. 

*Sounds like he is far too busy to think about coming back to Albert Square.*

----------

alvinsduckie (02-07-2009), matt1378 (05-07-2009)

----------


## lizann

anyone else think he will back soon to help phil and stop sharon's revenge

----------

